
Biasing slider scales using histogram equalization - Bladtman
http://www.howdoi.me/blog/slider-scaling.html
======
Frompo
For the example given I am not primarily interested in controlling how many
results I get: when filtering by price I want to filter by the precise amount
money I am willing to spend.

Putting in weird non-linear mappings between slider position and slider value
is ok if the slider value is in some meaningless units, but if I am to filter
by something that has meaning to me, I usually want to control it
predictably...

